# What are you looking forward to most about the A99?



## morganaceino (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new camera, and I've heard great things about the A900 replacement.  I'd love to get the community's perspective on why this camera's supposed to be awesome and what feature(s) you're most amped about.  

And just so I know a little about who's saying what - what camera do you have now and what do you use it for most? Will you get the new Sony when it comes out? 

Thanks!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 8, 2012)

According to Sony Rumors.. it is still just a rumor! And to be honest, if someone GAVE me a SONY, I would sell it! 

Even if they do get the major problems every Sony has with High ISO and Noise fixed... and get the low light viewfinder problems fixed... I still wouldn't have one! Sony's repeated and well known attempts to produce proprietary hardware, their repeated gaffes in using copy protection that was really no better than a virus on CD's (crashed a large number of PC's), their repeated attempts to control markets like Sony BETA (which they lost), and SONY BLU-RAY (which they won, but the consumers didn't!), It is a flaky format that require constant updates for hardware to keep it compatible with the constant changes SONY makes to try and sell more of THEIR crappy and proprietary Blu-Ray players. I also dislike the way they keep taking away features on the PS3, and disabling any and all items that don't meet their arrogant standards, and screwing all the PS3 owners by doing so.

All the above is easily verified with a few google searches, if you don't believe me!  

I won't support a company like that! If you really want to support them with your dollars, that is your problem! Just my view, of course... and others do feel differently!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 8, 2012)

i think this is spam yo. Save your rage!


----------



## skieur (Aug 8, 2012)

Bottom line is: Does the Sony A77 or A99 have innovative features that permit a good photographer to get great shots that are not possible with any other camera in the same price range?

skieur


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 8, 2012)

Nothing. I don't shoot with sony and I am not about to switch to it if I did switch.


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 8, 2012)

morganaceino said:


> I'm in the market for a new camera, and I've heard great things about the A900 replacement.  I'd love to get the community's perspective on why this camera's supposed to be awesome and what feature(s) you're most amped about.
> 
> And just so I know a little about who's saying what - what camera do you have now and what do you use it for most? Will you get the new Sony when it comes out?
> 
> Thanks!


I will never buy a POS sony DSLR.... Not now. Not ever.


----------



## morganaceino (Aug 9, 2012)

Aw. I'm not spamming! Promise. I'm just a curious newcomer.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 9, 2012)

Everyone seems to be super pumped about new Sony gear!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 9, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Everyone seems to be super pumped about new Sony gear!



Going to switch over??


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 9, 2012)

Never. Been there, done that. Went to a Canon system.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 9, 2012)

morganaceino said:


> Aw. I'm not spamming! Promise. I'm just a curious newcomer.



Sony rep?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 9, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> morganaceino said:
> 
> 
> > Aw. I'm not spamming! Promise. I'm just a curious newcomer.
> ...



hahaha... I like the way you think!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 9, 2012)

skieur said:


> Bottom line is: Does the Sony A77 or A99 have innovative features that permit a good photographer to get great shots that are not possible with any other camera in the same price range?
> 
> skieur



Answer: Nope!


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 9, 2012)

morganaceino said:


> ... supposed to be awesome ...



Companies always say great things about their soon to be released products ... and rumours tend to add hype to them.
I would wait until the camera is released and reviewed before making a comment.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > morganaceino said:
> ...



Most of the troll threads that we see on here are companies trying to get free market research.


----------



## skieur (Aug 19, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is: Does the Sony A77 or A99 have innovative features that permit a good photographer to get great shots that are not possible with any other camera in the same price range?
> ...



OH, then please explain.  Many Sony types see that the same features on Canon or Nikon cost as much as 5X more.

skieur


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 20, 2012)

I hope it has two things. EVFer and an articulating screen. Oh yeah a better dust removal system. I have a new D800 and haven't even used it. My Sony cameras do fine. I like the a850 because I don't need to read a 410 page manual to use it. I didn't use 3200iso when i shoot film and I still rarely need high ISO.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd lock it in a basement and burn it with lit cigarettes for being such an over-hyped, bad camera. I'm just kidding.

I just don't like the ergonomics of the Sony DSLRs. I used the A100 (I think that's one of their first DSLRs?) when I worked for a newspaper in high school, and it felt clunky in my hands. The dials were clunky. The AF had that stupid eye-focus thing and would constantly refocus even in one-shot, and the colors were sooooo warm and inaccurate.

They've probably changed and gotten better, but those experiences with that camera turned me off to Sony DSLRs forever.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2012)

skieur said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



And many Canon and Nikon types see the opposite. Less features in an inferior package.

Regardless of whether it's true or not, you're not going to win the war. Nobody is going to win the war. Maybe we should stop this before it turns into a childish flamewar and go take pictures instead of oggling over the EVF or rolling or eyes at it. Let's not seem mentally damaged, please.


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 20, 2012)

Sony has came a long way since the a100. As old as my a850 is it still focuses quicker than my new D800 and 17-35mm in low light. If you stay 1600iso and below there really isn't a bad camera out there. New that is. Personally I find the simplicity of the Sony menus easier than any camera I have owned. The Sony full frames are built to be a lower cost way to be full frame. More money for glass. Plus that dang thing is built like a tank.
 When I was shopping for a camera it never even crossed my mind to buy a Canon. I am not sure even why?
http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Ca...(brand2)/Sony/(appareil3)/216|0/(brand3)/Sony


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2012)

cosmonaut said:
			
		

> Sony has came a long way since the a100. As old as my a850 is it still focuses quicker than my new D800 and 17-35mm in low light. If you stay 1600iso and below there really isn't a bad camera out there. New that is. Personally I find the simplicity of the Sony menus easier than any camera I have owned. The Sony full frames are built to be a lower cost way to be full frame. More money for glass. Plus that dang thing is built like a tank.
> When I was shopping for a camera it never even crossed my mind to buy a Canon. I am not sure even why?
> http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/(appareil1)/629%7C0/(brand)/Canon/(appareil2)/604%7C0/(brand2)/Sony/(appareil3)/216%7C0/(brand3)/Sony



Ah yes, but the 1D IV is a lowly APS-H crop camera. 

Compare it with the 1DS III, which is full frame and 21 MP


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 20, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mark IV is all that and a bag of chips I assure you.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 20, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



Word! More pics and less bitchin is a great Idea. here's a new shot I took with the bastard child sony camera. A580 and sigma 17-50 f2.8.



Less Clutter by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome picture.


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 20, 2012)

The night of the super moon. The Carl Zeiss is so sharp I can see bolts on the beams Lower right, in post processing. 



Super Moon 2012 by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice. I havent made it to the zeiss level yet. One day. I got my eye on the 85mm f1.4.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2012)

skieur said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > skieur said:
> ...



There is nothing that the A77 offers over any other modern APS-C body that would make an otherwise impossible photo to capture, possible.  Nothing else really to explain.  And "Sony types" must have their heads in the clouds because there are many bodies available that are of similar cost and even cheaper that would allow a good photographer to capture any photo as well as he/she could with the A77.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2012)

I am wondering if Sony is going to end up abandoning the a99 and SLR format entirely. I have a feeling that it will be a full frame NEX - perhaps shipped with an a-mount adapter with SLT phase detection.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 24, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...



You answered the question backwards. What makes the other brands that cost more better? Like, why would your d7000 be better then my a580?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 24, 2012)

Battle of the entry level cameras!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 24, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Battle of the entry level cameras!



Not really. Just used it as an example because my camera and his are pretty similar.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I am most looking forward to the A99 being out dated enough not to be talked about anymore.


----------

